# Deutsche Anleitung für X-135



## robbie26 (16. September 2005)

hi sportskollegen

mein lowrance x-135 wurde leider mit englischer anleitung geliefert b.z.w die deutsche welche beiliegt hat nicht mehr als 10 seiten
zu wenig um das teil richtig zu verstehen |kopfkrat 
vielleicht hats jemand als pdf datei von euch
oder könnte mir eine deutsche anleitung verkaufen wär meine rettung
hab eben wenig plan wenn ich in den bildschirm guck vielleicht könnt ihr mir auch gute literatur dazu empfehlen
vielen dank im voraus 
gruss 

robbie


----------



## Jirko (16. September 2005)

*AW: Deutsche Anleitung für X-135*

hallo robbie #h

nen herzliches willkommen hier im anglerboard... wünsche dir ne menge spaß bei uns und mit uns.

hast du das x-135er bei einem deutschen händler gekauft? #h


----------



## robbie26 (16. September 2005)

*AW: Deutsche Anleitung für X-135*

hi jirko

thx für die begrüssung 
hab des teil bei einem deutschen händler bestellt ja
über ebay bei mrfish-mrfish


----------



## Jirko (16. September 2005)

*AW: Deutsche Anleitung für X-135*

hallöli robbie #h

wenn er das lot dann über einen deutschen vertreiber gekauft hat, muß er dir auch eine deutsche, vollständige bedienungsanleitung liefern! ich würde den verkäufer einfach nochmal kontaktieren und ihn bitten, dir die bedienungsanleitung zuzusenden... sollte er keine haben, liegt die vermutung nahe, daß er die lote aus den staaten bezogen hat und sie hier in D vertickert... darüber wird er aber schweigen, wie ein grab ... bleibt dann nur noch die möglichkeit, dich mit think big in verbindung zu setzen und dort ne bedienungsanleitung zu kaufen... wenn alle stränge reißen sollten, kann ich dir gerne das handbuch meines x-97ers durch´n kopierer ziehen – ist von der bedienung her identisch zum x-135er... einziger unterschied ist die spitzensendeleistung (4.000 watt zu 3.000 watt), die displaygröße (480er zu 320er) und die grauabstufung (16er zu 10er) #h


----------



## ThorstenECN (18. September 2005)

*AW: Deutsche Anleitung für X-135*



			
				robbie26 schrieb:
			
		

> hi sportskollegen
> 
> mein lowrance x-135 wurde leider mit englischer anleitung geliefert b.z.w die deutsche welche beiliegt hat nicht mehr als 10 seiten



Bei meinem X-135 war es genau so  ;+   :r
Ist auch von E-Bay, war aber ein anderer Händler |kopfkrat


----------



## Tobibobel22 (19. September 2005)

*AW: Deutsche Anleitung für X-135*

bei mir sind (X135) z.b. die Texte deutsch..aber der rest, d.h. Bilder etc englisch beschriftet 

Naja...

Kopieren lohnt nicht, da es eh schon bescheidene dutzendfach kopiert worden ist.

mfg Tobi


----------



## Tobibobel22 (19. September 2005)

*AW: Deutsche Anleitung für X-135*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=43066

^^ da kannst die die Demo des 135er runterladen ! Mit dem kannst erstmal üben....Sprache auf deutsch einstellen...wenn du dann im menü ein punkt anfährst einfach 1-2 sekunden warten und es erscheint die Lowrance Hilfe auf dem Bildschirm die dir die diversen einstellungsmöglichkeiten beschreibt ^^ 

mfg Tobi


----------



## angviknorway (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Deutsche Anleitung für X-135*

Hallo,
kann Tobi nur zustimmen. Das Demoprogramm ist wirklich sptzenmässig und obwohl ich mein X135 jetzt schon 1 Jahr habe macht es mir jetzt noch Spass und bringt meiner Meinung auch was damit zu üben.
Ich habe es übrigens bei www.lowrance.com/Software/PCSoftware/demos.asp heruntergeladen.

Gruss angviknorway


----------

